# Leaking on top of thermostat housing. 1.8l



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I may have answered my own question. Should have thought of this earlier, but I will be cleaning off that stain and see if it comes back.


----------



## ralph1981 (Jul 29, 2019)

I replaced the thermostat to throttle body pipe. Aftermarket one has plastic for the pipe and the old one only seemed to have a shrunken O-ring on the thermostat housing connector, it was flush with the pipe plug & clip part. Replacing the O-ring would have been the better option.

So at 65k miles, I think that is the likely problem, the O-ring. Snapped plug tips happen on higher mileage engines and that is when you must change the pipe.

When changing the pipe you can do it without draining coolant. Do it when the engine is cold, and put a rag under the throttle body pipe connector so that it covers the serpentine belt pully and alternator. Otherwise the small amount that leaks out when you unplug it will contaminate both.


----------

